# New to boards and scared



## nini08 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have been told I have Hashi's and that my FNA showed focal hurthle cells with change. Should I insist on having thyroid removed or should I just do the wait and see approach? Does hurthle cells normally turn cancerous or can they always be non-cancerous?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nini08 said:


> I have been told I have Hashi's and that my FNA showed focal hurthle cells with change. Should I insist on having thyroid removed or should I just do the wait and see approach? Does hurthle cells normally turn cancerous or can they always be non-cancerous?


Hopefully you read my answer to your PM? I did not get a reply and I hope you are okay.


----------

